# Knicks vs Bulls: Nov 25, 2006 And Nov 28, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*vs*








November 25, 2006
Time: 7:30PM
MSG

*Knicks*




































*Curry/Frye/Q/Francis/Steph*
*Bulls*




































*Wallace/PJ/Deng/Gordon/Hinrich*​*Knicks:*


> Calling the lineup switch a disaster, Knicks coach Isiah Thomas decided to put Steve Francis and Stephon Marbury back together. The odd couple was separated for one game. Francis volunteered to come off the bench and did so in Minnesota on Wednesday, but the Knicks self-destructed. Thomas didn't like how the move affected the first and second units. "We're a good team when we move the ball," the coach said before Friday's game in Boston


*Bulls:*


> The Bulls were back at home for two days this week, but then the annual circus road trip picked up right where it left off, with another loss. The Bulls fell to 0-6 on the trip following Friday's 123-108 loss at Philadelphia. The journey will mercifully come to an end at New York on Saturday. This rough road experience is nothing new for the Bulls. Since 1999, they have come home from the November circus trip with a winning record overall just once.


<TABLE class=bdy cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=770 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD class=teamColor><TABLE cellSpacing=5 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-TOP: 5px" align=middle width=65><!-- HEADSHOT --> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=bdy cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=770 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD class=teamColor><TABLE cellSpacing=5 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-TOP: 5px" align=middle width=65><!-- HEADSHOT --> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: Knicks vs Bulls: Nov 25, 2006*

Maybe we can get a little winning streak strarted?! Yeah your right, thats not going to happen:lol: But anyway Im sure this is going to be a tough game because im sure the Bulls are licking there chops at the chance to get a win against a team like us.(As kitty would put it)


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Knicks vs Bulls: Nov 25, 2006*

eddy curry needs to get down low and lock ben wallace up for the knicks to win,wallace is gonna be supercharged after last nights pathetic performance against the sixers,so he will have a big point to make 

Francis and Marbury are more than a match for hinrich and gordon so i see the game can be won by good interior play from the big men abd some sniper-like shooting from Q

Here`s hoping


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: Knicks vs Bulls: Nov 25, 2006*

Im hoping the crowd can get into it a bit more. I understand that this team has not deserved good fans, but a little support could never hurt.:cheer: :clap2:


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Knicks vs Bulls: Nov 25, 2006*

This will be an awesome game. I expect this rivalry to heat up, especialy now that the Knicks actually have a better recored than the Bulls!!:rofl: expect "shallow water" to thrive tonight because of Chicago's lack of big men.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Knicks vs Bulls: Nov 25, 2006*

Frye hurt his ankle thanks to PJ Brown's big old foot. He is more than likely out for the remainder of the game.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Knicks vs Bulls: Nov 25, 2006*

56-34 at the half (Bulls). Steph sulking on the bench mad, what else is new?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Knicks vs Bulls: Nov 25, 2006*

Wow, Skiles up by 24 in the 3rd quarter and just got tossed from the game. What the hell? LOL


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Knicks vs Bulls: Nov 25, 2006*

Frye's X-Rays were negative, and Quentin also hurt himself and is out fior the rest of the game. Lee/Balkman/Curry/Francis/Crawford are in the ball game for the 3rd quarter.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Knicks vs Bulls: Nov 25, 2006*

steph is done in nyc......he`ll be gone by the trade deadline........no doubt about it

in full towelbury mode again tonight..........isiaih and him have serious problems


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: Knicks vs Bulls: Nov 25, 2006*

MSG said Frye out 3-6 weeks:thumbdown:


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Knicks vs Bulls: Nov 25, 2006*



www.starbury.com said:


> steph is done in nyc......he`ll be gone by the trade deadline........no doubt about it
> 
> in full towelbury mode again tonight..........isiaih and him have serious problems



TOWELBURY!!!!! hahahaha...That's classic!!!

Yeah He and Isiah have serious problems, alright! Amazing that Isiah is actually treating him more harshly than Brown did---Brown played him big ninutes and challenged him publicly---Isiah is saying very little publicly and he's benching him. I'd say that the "TREATMENT" is pretty much on-target. All that's left to push these big contact guys is PT---It's the hammer that they understand and they can't deny!


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Marbury has always been spoiled.*

Not ALL his fault. Being so gifted at such a young age has not been the best thing for him and his future. Pursued by all major colleges since his early teens and then hailed as every team's savior. He never learned to be PART of an effort to win. He has always been THE reason. Sad, really, but he has not known any other way and its too late to change now.


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Knicks vs Bulls: Nov 25, 2006*

I've always been a fan of the guy "throwing the Monkey off his back"---the big player who proves that he can win or win the Big One. Good players are usually "Tagged" unfairly as losers---they get the big play and get the big burden. In Steph's case, Ive become convinced that he's THE REASON for the losing, NOT a victim of circumstances! 

Steph speaks of "Getting back to being Starbury"---as if the STARBURY DAYS were Good Times...!!!??? Apparently Steph thinks fondly of his days filling stat sheets---AND LOSING GAMES!!!!!

Steph is all about STEPH!!! He's "OK" with a loss, as long as he "Did his thing"...Question....would Steph willingly trade for an NBA Championship if it meant playing 22 minutes a game and Scoring 8 points with 4 assists? My observation is that he's happier as a main gunner on a Draft Lottery team.

Maybe the butt kicking he's getting from Isiah will redirect him----right now, he seems to be trying to "SHOW" the coach that he Can't play the position as the Coach wants him to play----and the coach is showing him the "My way or The Highway mode".

Good!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Knicks vs Bulls: Nov 25, 2006*

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #000000; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>CHICAGO BULLS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Luol Deng, GF</TD><TD>40</TD><TD>11-21</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Andres Nocioni, SF</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>6-13</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Ben Wallace, C</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Chris Duhon, PG</TD><TD>35</TD><TD>4-11</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Kirk Hinrich, G</TD><TD>35</TD><TD>7-14</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>6-8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Allen, PF</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>7-13</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Ben Gordon, G</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>5-5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>P.J. Brown, FC</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Thabo Sefolosha, G</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Mike Sweetney, FC</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*38-84*</TD><TD>*5-17*</TD><TD>*25-37*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*28*</TD><TD>*41*</TD><TD>*22*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*27*</TD><TD>*106*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*45.2%*</TD><TD>*29.4%*</TD><TD>*67.6%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 8 (4)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>39</TD><TD>8-16</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-12</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>20</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Steve Francis, PG</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>7-7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>43</TD><TD>9-18</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>7-7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>26</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>36</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Renaldo Balkman, F</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Mardy Collins, G</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*34-73*</TD><TD>*3-9*</TD><TD>*24-38*</TD><TD>*15*</TD><TD>*34*</TD><TD>*49*</TD><TD>*19*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*25*</TD><TD>*32*</TD><TD>*95*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*46.6%*</TD><TD>*33.3%*</TD><TD>*63.2%*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Knicks vs Bulls: Nov 25, 2006*

^^^ what does the last part of your sig mean?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Knicks vs Bulls: Nov 25, 2006*

Since we are playing the bulls again we might as well use this game thread. Call me lazy, but it's easier.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

wtf game is on MSGII

i didnt even know there was a msg2 before today


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

goddamn it. The game ain't on MSG.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Why is there a stupid hockey game on?? and not the game??


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Knicks will lose this one. Dont even need to watch the last 4 mintues. This team is heading towards 23 wins all over again.:wahmbulance:


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

I'm not saying they would've won it, but the refs certainly handed the Bulls a gift with that charging foul on Crawford that would've tied it and put him on the line. That's when Chicago broke it open. BS calls on the Knicks. It's been going on for as long as I can remember and I just don't get it.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I'm not saying they would've won it, but the refs certainly handed the Bulls a gift with that charging foul on Crawford that would've tied it and put him on the line. That's when Chicago broke it open. BS calls on the Knicks. It's been going on for as long as I can remember and I just don't get it


Cant blame the refs. The knicks deserved to lose this game like they always do. What were they like 55% from the line? I mean millions of dollars and they shot like under 60% from the line its a joke.

But speaking of the refs, yeah there were some bad calls. Do you remember the foul that was called on JC on defense with like 2 mins left in the fourth. Even walt was like "wheres the foul". I mean JC never even was near making any type of body contact. I have never seen a call that bad in all my years of watching basketball.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Regardless of how badly teams may play, when an awful call is made towards the end of a game, the sour taste left in my mouth is going to reflect that - rather than the game itself. And I resent that. And the reffing won't be adequate until the favoritism is over, completely. Not just against the Knicks, but no more superstar 'foul' calls. It's that kind of garbage that drove me away from the NBA around 2000... :curse:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Renaldo Balkman, F</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>36</TD><TD>6-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>40</TD><TD>10-15</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Steve Francis, PG</TD><TD>42</TD><TD>5-10</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>41</TD><TD>2-13</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Mardy Collins, G</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Kelvin Cato, C</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP HAMSTRING INJURY</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*33-69*</TD><TD>*2-9*</TD><TD>*17-30*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*29*</TD><TD>*36*</TD><TD>*19*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*22*</TD><TD>*27*</TD><TD>*85*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*47.8%*</TD><TD>*22.2%*</TD><TD>*56.7%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 23 (22)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #000000; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>CHICAGO BULLS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Andres Nocioni, SF</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>4-11</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Luol Deng, GF</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>4-11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Ben Wallace, C</TD><TD>39</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Kirk Hinrich, G</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>4-11</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Chris Duhon, PG</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>6-10</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Ben Gordon, G</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>8-18</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>23</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>P.J. Brown, FC</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>6-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Adrian Griffin, GF</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Allen, PF</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Tyrus Thomas, F</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Viktor Khryapa, SF</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Thabo Sefolosha, G</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*37-84*</TD><TD>*7-15*</TD><TD>*21-28*</TD><TD>*17*</TD><TD>*31*</TD><TD>*48*</TD><TD>*22*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*19*</TD><TD>*24*</TD><TD>*102*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*44.0%*</TD><TD>*46.7%*</TD><TD>*75.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 19 (19)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*Flagrant Fouls:* None
*Technicals:* 1 NEWYORK ( S Francis 1 )
*Officials:* Courtney Kirkland , Dan Crawford , Orlandis Poole 
*Attendance:* 22,272
*Time:* 2:15


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*I'm Sorry everyone, but there is NO-EXCUSE for this Knick LOST! 

The Bulls outrebounded the Knicks 48 to 36, and the BUMMER is the Bulls had 17 offensive rebounds to the Knicks 7. 
Come-on!* Ben Wallace & PJ Brown is using the Knicks to come out of their SLUMP this season. 

The Bulls backcourt of Hinrich, Duhorn, and Gordon out-played and out finessed the Knicks backcourt of Marbury, Francis, and Crawford throughout the entire game and really put it on all three of the Knicks backcourt in the 4th quarter. 

The Knicks Bench-Players of James, Lee, Balkman, Crawford, and Nate could have handle the best of the Bulls 5 players. 
Putting Lee & Balkman in the Starting Lineup without Crawford or Nate was a disaster, because Curry, Marbury, and Francis does not play with half of the intensity that Lee & Balkman are used to playing at, and the BULLS game was a big witness to that. 

Coach Isiah Thomas has lost his noodles not Starting Malik Rose with Mr.Softy Curry. Curry is scared to go one on one with Nioconi, so could you imagine him in the presence of Ben & PJ. 

*Another thing need to be recognized about Coach Isiah Thomas (Decision-Making), *if you are getting beat at scoring because your oponent is outrebounding you for three straight quarters, why would you start Marbury, Francis, and Crawford in the 4th quarter with a NON-Rebounding Center Eddy Curry? 
*It does not make any since.* Because you are looking for Marbury, Francis, and Crawford to do the majority of scoring to set off the 4th quarter so you want Cato or James in the game to grab any and all the rebounds along side of David Lee.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Putting blame on the starting front court...*

is absurd. The only thing they did wrong was turnovers. [email protected]/8, and [email protected]/11/3 far outplayed their counterparts. Even Francis outplayed Heinrich. Marbury came up far short again and it killed us. JC and Nate gave us nothing off the bench, either. We need to get our injured players back so that we have more balance, scoring and frontcourt depth.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

This is why I started my post by saying "I'm not saying they would've won it".

Agreed, the Knicks did not deserve to win. Their shooting was abysmal from the line and their offense at the end of the game was absent. It was like they had no idea what they were doing. I was just waiting for them to give the ball to Crawford so he could start heaving up shots with hands in his face. At least that would've been a quicker death.

Regardless, that offensive foul on Craw was bogus and just swung all the momentum to Chicago.


----------

